# Choosing a Name :)



## peace.love.meeko (Aug 21, 2012)

I recently acquired a eleven week old female Albino. She's such sweet heart (even while quilling) and I am trying to come up with a good name for her. I'm looking for something a little different (no marshmallow, ******, angel, or fluffy lol).
Her breeder called her sweet pea on ocassion,
My mom's vote is Ivory,
I kind of like pearl, but I want something that pops.
When I named my 1st hedgie Meeko, I took the name from the racoon in Pocahontas because his personality was so similar it fit perfectly so I'm looking for something unique like that - just some ideas if any. I appreciate all!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Adorable!  I love Pearl, have a rat terrier named Minnie Pearl


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

Do you know when she was born? Maybe you could use her star sign for her name. c:
Or maybe even the name of a constellation since shes bright white!
http://nameberry.com/blog/celestial-nam ... me-choices


----------



## Sar-uh (Sep 6, 2011)

Have you ever seen Fifth Element? It's one of my favorite movies. I think your little one looks like a "Leeloo" since she appears a bit apprehensive, but very cute


----------



## OllieTheHedgie (Aug 4, 2012)

I would name her Prim Rose  I want a albino girl and plan to name her that but at the moment ollie is my little handful so I don't think a second one would work well yet :lol:


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Sar-uh said:


> Have you ever seen Fifth Element? It's one of my favorite movies. I think your little one looks like a "Leeloo" since she appears a bit apprehensive, but very cute


I love that idea, I might have to steal it... >_> Similarly, I think Boo (after the little girl in Monsters Inc) would be an adorable name. 

We named our albino girl Delilah, it was a name we were saving especially for an albino. Not for any thematic reason, just because.


----------



## ashjac18 (May 18, 2012)

Sar-uh said:


> Have you ever seen Fifth Element? It's one of my favorite movies. I think your little one looks like a "Leeloo" since she appears a bit apprehensive, but very cute


I loved that movie! Everyone I talk to hates it lol


----------



## peace.love.meeko (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for the responses you guys. She's a June baby. I checked out the celestial page. I like Ora and Nova too. Still haven't made a definite decision yet


----------



## ktdid (Aug 7, 2012)

Be ironic and go with Midnight or Ebony or Oprah. :lol:


----------



## oliviaa4 (Sep 16, 2012)

I LOVE Pearl! Or Snow White. She's precious


----------



## Hedgieobssessed (Aug 21, 2012)

Luna


----------

